# Stiker training?



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

Has anyone experienced good results from outside Striking training, above what you get from your club?  Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Has anyone experienced good results from outside Striking training, above what you get from your club?  Any advice appreciated.


Have done several "Shooting Clinics" over the years for my DD, but most have just been kids lining up and taking shots with very little course correction.

My DD has had good results and enjoys her sessions at CB3, in Upland. Jimmy Nordberg, DA Coach for FC Golden State runs individual and group training there. She likes how he gears the drills to be realistic on the ball scenarios and he course corrects her when needed. Works with her on where she is striking the ball, body positioning, and shifting her weight. Both the group and 1 on 1's have been a positive experience.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> Have done several "Shooting Clinics" over the years for my DD, but most have just been kids lining up and taking shots with very little course correction.
> 
> My DD has had good results and enjoys her sessions at CB3, in Upland. Jimmy Nordberg, DA Coach for FC Golden State runs individual and group training there. She likes how he gears the drills to be realistic on the ball scenarios and he course corrects her when needed. Works with her on where she is striking the ball, body positioning, and shifting her weight. Both the group and 1 on 1's have been a positive experience.


That sounds great.  I was trying to avoid the situation you described where kids are just lining up taking shots.  Ideally, power, form, accuracy and when "not" to use a powerful shot, in the context of real game play is what I'm looking for.  Also, some basic tips on "keeping your head" when running at the goal under pressure and simple fakes, is what I was curious about.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> That sounds great.  I was trying to avoid the situation you described where kids are just lining up taking shots.  Ideally, power, form, accuracy and when "not" to use a powerful shot, in the context of real game play is what I'm looking for.  Also, some basic tips on "keeping your head" when running at the goal under pressure and simple fakes, is what I was curious about.


Yup, all the little details, when to slot it in, when to crush it, feinting with the body. Really have to get specialized training with only a few kids to make it work. It's out there, just have to find it. Tell tale sign that a particular session isn't what you're looking for will typically be the size of the group attending the session.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

I reached out to them.  A bit of a drive, but your description of the training sounds perfect, thanks!!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Has anyone experienced good results from outside Striking training, above what you get from your club?  Any advice appreciated.


My DD has done a few Striker specific weekly sessions inside and outside her club.  As with any training it depends on the trainer, but she got a lot out of it and you could see a difference in her technique.  We were fortunate to have the smaller group sessions where they worked on various game scenerio type shooting drills with on the spot feedback.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> That sounds great.  I was trying to avoid the situation you described where kids are just lining up taking shots.  Ideally, power, form, accuracy and when "not" to use a powerful shot, in the context of real game play is what I'm looking for.  Also, some basic tips on "keeping your head" when running at the goal under pressure and simple fakes, is what I was curious about.


DD did some striker specific training at The Catalyst Training Center (TCTC) in San Diego.  Her coach wanted her to move from outside attacking mid to forward and recommended the training.  They got DD up to speed quickly and changed the way she thinks tactically when the ball is at her feet or when she is positioning to receive the ball near the penalty area.  They also taught her how to play defense since forwards are the first line of defense.  All of the training was either training ratio of 1-to-1 or 3-to-1.


----------



## younothat (Jul 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/

Self-motivation is a good trainer.   Working on your own & playing (futsal well) is a solid way to improve.   

After practicing 2-3 days a week is getting  "drilled" something you players asked for?  If not I suggest something else.  

Help you player(s) get to or setup a wall, rebounder, goal, cones, etc.. and you can have some nice session in your back/front yards or go to a park if you don't have a yard.


----------



## mirage (Jul 29, 2016)

The thing is, this particular position requires much more mental conditioning than others. 

Many can train mechanics, and speed/agility kind of training but to be an effective striker/forward, the player needs to work on off the ball movements, defending and situational decision making that can only be developed under pressure.

How often have you seen a forward one-on-one vs a keeper with all the eyes on him?  Player knows that the consequence of making or missing the shot is huge.  At that point, its decision making about where to go with the ball, when to strike and where to strike to.  On top of that, often there are defenders on top of him as the decision is being thought through.  

Clearly, if its this mechanical in thinking process, the shot will never be taken and the opportunity will be lost.  So it has to become essentially mental muscle memory, which only occurs after thousands of repetitions.

The good news is that the speed of play will actually slow down, mentally, for those players who have spent time working this sort of situations and gained confidence of executing the shot more successfully than not.  They actually have the time to think through the directions and ball placements under pressure.

I looked for this type of training for me kid couple of years ago and found no one fit the need.  The only thing I've found helpful is to talk through each situation with my kid after the game and dissect the situation.  Go through what he was thinking as it happened.  Luckily, my kid has a great memory and is able to articulate exact situation and what he did at the time.  When successful, we discuss why it was and why he did what he did.  When not successful, we discussed why it wasn't and other options that could have been taken that would increase the chance of success.  

Over time, these conversations stuck and his success rate increased.  These are not just shots taken and goals scored but also, identifying best options to score, if that meant to pass to another player and get an assist, or creating better chances for the team.  Also off the ball movements - where he was on the field at different situations and runs he made (also very important as a forward) were discussed.

Important to add that if you do this, wait until bit of time after the game to detach some of the emotions.  Not too long though, because its better when fresh in the mind.

Just my $0.02, YMMV....


----------



## Wez (Jul 29, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> My DD has had good results and enjoys her sessions at CB3, in Upland. Jimmy Nordberg, DA Coach for FC Golden State runs individual and group training there.


Looks like Jimmy doesn't do private trainings on the weekends and I can't get to Upland during the week.


----------



## Wez (Jul 29, 2016)

mirage said:


> The thing is, this particular position requires much more mental conditioning than others...


I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 29, 2016)

mirage said:


> The thing is, this particular position requires much more mental conditioning than others.
> 
> Many can train mechanics, and speed/agility kind of training but to be an effective striker/forward, the player needs to work on off the ball movements, defending and situational decision making that can only be developed under pressure.
> 
> ...


DD had great results with TCTC because they made her learn the skills than made her do them over and over while under the pressure of a defender that was usually an adult male trainer.  I have talked to my DD about shots/goals, moves she puts on defenders and balls she as passed to teammates for shots. In all the conversations she said she doesn't really think about it, but just does what seems instinctively right.  She said there is usually not time to think when she has a defender behind her and another closing from the side.  She said, "you just know what the outcome needs to be and let instincts take over."  She also said she has to trust that her teammates will be in the right place.

This can be taught if you have the right trainer and coach.


----------



## mirage (Jul 30, 2016)

Surfref said:


> ........"you just know what the outcome needs to be and let instincts take over."
> 
> This can be taught if you have the right trainer and coach.


Your right about the instinct.  I neglected to mention that.  Its so given that without it, no amount of training can make a big difference.  

Not sure if it can be taught.  If one has it, then can be refined and improved but if not to begin with, I've never seen it acquired, regardless of individual efforts.


----------



## Fahrenheit-VIII (Aug 1, 2016)

For the last several years, I have been taking my kids to Speed Soccer clinics. Give coach Ault a look at...

http://www.speedsoccer.us/


----------



## Wez (Aug 1, 2016)

Fahrenheit-VIII said:


> For the last several years, I have been taking my kids to Speed Soccer clinics. Give coach Ault a look at...
> 
> http://www.speedsoccer.us/


Where are they located?


----------



## Fahrenheit-VIII (Aug 2, 2016)

He is based out of Pasadena and holds his clinics at Maranantha High School.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> Has anyone experienced good results from outside Striking training, above what you get from your club?  Any advice appreciated.


Find Victor Nogueria.  He teaches keepers and strikers.  
We had a few on our team we got to shoot on DD and they improved quite a bit.  
Also search his DD Casey (UNC, WNT former) player.


----------



## cr7 (Aug 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> Has anyone experienced good results from outside Striking training, above what you get from your club?  Any advice appreciated.


Check out College Soccer Guide by Carlos Gonzales with Wcfc. He does a shooting clinic on Friday's @ OC Great Park.  Very beneficial!!


----------



## SageMajor (Aug 3, 2016)

My DD has used several people over the years.  Her favorite was Cruz at Albion OC.  She did 5 sessions with him before reporting to USF yesterday.

Sage


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2016)

Zoro said:


> Find Victor Nogueria.  He teaches keepers and strikers.
> We had a few on our team we got to shoot on DD and they improved quite a bit.
> Also search his DD Casey (UNC, WNT former) player.


Didn't she go to Stanford?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 3, 2016)

Zoro said:


> Find Victor Nogueria.  He teaches keepers and strikers.



Where?


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 3, 2016)

I can second the recommendation for the speed clinics in Pasadena by Josh Ault.  He addresses technical details as well as the mental part of it.  The kids love it.


----------

